# Aleader Box Killer 80W BF Squonker



## Daniel (2/11/17)

Looks interesting , most likely same chip as their original Orbit model.... I will be ordering one to review and test out.

Specs : 

*TC VW Variable Wattage Mod *
*1~80W, 7ml, 1 x 18650*
Only review I could find on the board : 

**

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Blue one looks nice @Daniel !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (5/11/17)

Daniel said:


> Looks interesting , most likely same chip as their original Orbit model.... I will be ordering one to review and test out.
> 
> Specs :
> 
> ...



I've been craving a dual cell squonker but this is very nice.umm, the wheels are turning,hide the credit card!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/11/17)

Si


kev mac said:


> I've been craving a dual cell squonker but this is very nice.umm, the wheels are turning,hide the credit card!


single 18650 bud ....


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

Daniel said:


> Si
> 
> single 18650 bud ....


 I I saw that but I'm impressed none the less, it looks very nice......tempting.


----------



## thehbomb101 (15/11/17)

Any idea when these will be arriving in SA and at what price point ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> Any idea when these will be arriving in SA and at what price point ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Also keen. Looks really good.


----------



## thehbomb101 (16/11/17)

Paul33 said:


> Also keen. Looks really good.


Price point looks great too ,sits around $40 at some stores 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> Price point looks great too ,sits around $40 at some stores
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Holding thumbs and toes etc. A reasonably priced reg squonker would be cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/11/17)

As with most Chinese vendors delays are a possibility I see 3F has changed from 3-7 days to "Pre-order" which normally means it's a way off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/17)

Daniel said:


> As with most Chinese vendors delays are a possibility I see 3F has changed from 3-7 days to "Pre-order" which normally means it's a way off



Trusty ol dripping for now then


----------



## thehbomb101 (16/11/17)

Daniel said:


> As with most Chinese vendors delays are a possibility I see 3F has changed from 3-7 days to "Pre-order" which normally means it's a way off


Ah Damn ,Keep us posted when you recieve yours!Would be keen to get into squonking without the hassle of the mech element and trying to achieve a decent price point 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> Ah Damn ,Keep us posted when you recieve yours!Would be keen to get into squonking without the hassle of the mech element and trying to achieve a decent price point



Will do but with silly season approaching I doubt I'll get it before Dec .....


----------

